# B&W Challenge: a special request for 5 fascinating themes



## gk fotografie (Mar 7, 2020)

The B&W Challenge is a challenge with a theme every 2 weeks (a theme that is well suited to work out in black & white) with annually a total of 20 themes, including 5 themes suggested by members, as previously announced.

I've enough themes and ideas to organize the B&W Challenge for 3 to 4 years, but I'd like to hear the ideas and themes of interested members, because that just makes it even more fun for everyone!

So, this is my request: who wants to contribute to the B&W Challenge by coming up with one (or more) themes? Send me a PM with your idea for a theme, so your theme remains a surprise until it's used. Ideas for themes placed in this thread will not be used.

Gerard


----------



## Designer (Mar 7, 2020)

I will be thinking up some ideas.


----------

